# Help with breeding



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm breeding for the first time...I thought my girls were in heat, so I tried it.  First girl I put in, ran away - especially with all the noise and snorting and tongue wagging...I think he scared the tar outta her.  He started calming down where she let him sniff her but that is it.  She did pee several times but not sure if that was a sign.  Then I put the other one there and he corned her but not sure if he was able to do the deed.  

I took the girls back out because we are suppose to get some stormy weather and decided for them to have their normal environment for less stress.

Both girls ran away from the buck but he makes so much noise, could that be why? 

Are they really ready.  I had the buck smell and they rub up against me and I figured they were ready.  I want to breed this month.  

The weather is suppose to get yucky with snow so I was hoping it would get done today.

Any ideas?


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know a lot about breeding goats, but I do know that is the nature of bucks, They get themselves all worked up. My buck chased the doe around for an hour or so then she stood for him.I was nervous for the doe at first but he doesn't hurt them. He does a lot of this the whole while. and blubbers.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 9, 2009)

I was wondering if I should've started this early in the morning after feeding.  Maybe I took them out too soon.  I was worried for the girls because he was blubbering and wagging his tongue and making grunting noises.  He didn't look like he was out to hurt them but they looked like they were scared to death.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 9, 2009)

I have no idea, but there are experienced ones here that have a lot more experience and understanding than me, you just have to be here at the right time.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Nov 9, 2009)

we leave the buck in with the girls for a few months to make sure, they will chase them but the girls do get in the mood after a bit, is your buck stinky? the girls seem to flock to the stinkier ones!


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 9, 2009)

so is it better for the buck to go to the girls?  yeah, he's stinky, he was stinkier before but now that it's been cold, it has been less smelly


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 9, 2009)

If you want to be sure of the due date, you will want to hand breed them. When you get a doe in heat, bring her to the buck.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Nov 10, 2009)

our fencing allows us to let the whole herd run together. we keep the buck separate when it is closer to the babies being born. The bucks pens are usually smaller because they are only 1, so we let him out. We usually have no problems, but if you let them run together for 2 months, you cover 2 cycles and we usually have all the babies being born within 2 weeks of each other.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 10, 2009)

OHMYKIDS said:
			
		

> I was worried for the girls because he was blubbering and wagging his tongue and making grunting noises.  He didn't look like he was out to hurt them but they looked like they were scared to death.


That's what they do, and no, he wasn't going to hurt anybody...well, unless he's huge and they're little or something like that. 

Your window of opportunity can be really short with a doe in heat..  Some does are only in standing heat for a matter of hours, whereas some will accept a buck for a couple of days.  My best advice is that if you think they're in heat and you want them bred, put them together with a buck.  If it's too nerve racking to watch him chase and blubber and grunt and carry on...don't watch.


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 10, 2009)

> Your window of opportunity can be really short with a doe in heat..  Some does are only in standing heat for a matter of hours, whereas some will accept a buck for a couple of days.  My best advice is that if you think they're in heat and you want them bred, put them together with a buck.  If it's too nerve racking to watch him chase and blubber and grunt and carry on...don't watch.


Exactly. It doesn't have to be that complicated. Humans have been breeding domestic goats for thousands of years. If the _doe_ is ready, she'll stand, if she's not, she won't. That's all there is to it, really. I would recommend watching though, otherwise, you will not know if she got bred or not, and you'll have no idea when she's due. A few minutes is all it takes, one way or another, for you to know if she's ready. Sometimes you just have to hold her by the collar if she's really nervous. If she's not ready, she won't let him mount. Try twice a day. Leaving her unattended with the buck, if she's not ready, may get her injured.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 10, 2009)

A doe running from the buck is often part of foreplay especially with first timers, I would leave the does in with the buck over night, and mark my calendar the day they came out.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 10, 2009)

They weren't standing for him and I wanted to leave them overnight but our weather suppose to be ugly so I wanted them to go back to their areas to feel secure.  I will soon try again when the weather clears up.  

I appreciate all the input, it's been wonderful!!


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 15, 2009)

Today my doe had all the signs of being in heat...and I put her with the buck and she actually stood for the buck..several times..now she's ready to go back to her pen..hopefully he did his job right


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you mention what breed of goat they were? I have noticed that my Nigerians are very dramatic when they are breeding. Lots of foreplay, neck rubbing, chasing, vocalizing. My nubians just get right to it.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 16, 2009)

They are Kinders...today the other doe was in heat...I put her in with the buck today...the wether is with the other doe and it's hilarious.  Tongue wagging with both boys.  The girls have been doing a low grunt all day, wagging tails and stringy goo out of the rear.  Boys are going nuts.


----------

